# Richard Hammonds Invisible Worlds



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Did anyone else see this.....amazing program


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

I had it on in the background and I thought it was a bit "primary school" if you get what I mean. There were some interesting facts in there but I think May would have made a better program from it.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

May Lol..............

But It was a good programme enjoyed the blowing things up bit


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

pdv40 said:


> I had it on in the background and I thought it was a bit "primary school" if you get what I mean. There were some interesting facts in there but I think May would have made a better program from it.


Actually you would be right about May (after watching most of his programs), bit still interesting and amazing to see explosions in slow motion.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I quite liked it. Interesting facts hidden in their somewhere, as said some parts a little primary school - all in all though enjoyed it and learnt some interesting facts.

For example.. water when pushed fast enough can turn into a bubble of 4000C, being able to go through steal (the prepelar part)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have it recorded so I am going to watch it soon unless I fall asleep:lol:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

I thought it was quite good. It did have a similar look to the other programes he does, especially when he done his milk in the pond experiment.
Some good facts along the way though.

Chris.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I thought the lass swimming was quite fit until I saw her in slo mo...


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Catching up on it now on Sky+. Was out last night so missed it. Its a great program and who cares if its a bit basic its slow mo! :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> I thought the lass swimming was quite fit until I saw her in slo mo...


:lol: :lol: Yeah, that was....er....quite 'revealing' 

Agree with the points that James May would have been a better choice of prestenter - Hammond's been doing stuff like 'Brainiac' for too long imo.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

RaceGlazer said:


> I thought the lass swimming was quite fit until I saw her in slo mo...


That was quite...gruesome. Doesn't matter how fit she may have been, after seeing that...:doublesho

Was funny though.

Chris.


----------



## DLC (Feb 19, 2010)

ChrisJD said:


> That was quite...gruesome. Doesn't matter how fit she may have been, after seeing that...:doublesho
> 
> Was funny though.
> 
> Chris.


Seems like I missed the interesting bit!!! Started watching it, then got distracted.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

It was slow motion footage of a woman swimming. It was the effects on the skin; like like the effects of wind at speed on the face, with the skin flapping.

Chris.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

just watched it, pretty good


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It was a good watch:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Program was brill - Hammond sucks as a presenter


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I dont mind Hammond but Jeremy Clarkson is very good at making documenty type programmes for example.


























Amazing story.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Agreed that Hammond is okay but it's dependant on the programme and subject matter - not really the correct choice for this imo. Didn't ruin it, but not the ideal presenter.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

hammond is a muppet..... his voice drives me nuts! may would have done a far better factual program


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its on again at 9 PM BBC1 tonight:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Ross said:


> Its on again at 9 PM BBC1 tonight:thumb:


Invisible Worlds ?.....I didn't see it 

<ba-bum-tish>

I'll get my coat !


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone see last nights one? Loads on the Lotus Effect and how it can be used on anything. Amazing stuff and its what we all dream of!!!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> Anyone see last nights one? Loads on the Lotus Effect and how it can be used on anything. Amazing stuff and its what we all dream of!!!


First thing I thought of when I saw the effects of NASAs Lotus leaf products, was how do I get it my car sealed with it?

Chris.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

ChrisJD said:


> First thing I thought of when I saw the effects of NASAs Lotus leaf products, was how do I get it my car sealed with it?
> 
> Chris.


Many companies claim they have developed a lotus leaf sealant for cars but at the end of the day paintwork is a very different beast to fabric or indeed a leaf, can't see it working personally. Take the current civic, Honda claim that the rear screen does without a wiper as it is self cleaning yet most people I have asked say it does diddly squat.


----------

